# what do you think of this Nigerian Dwarf?



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

I was thinking off getting a doeling from this doe. But today she was offered to me for sale for $175 pregnant. Ive never paid that much for a goat, she is unregistered but said to be pure. Does she look pure and what do you think of her? No udder pics. Just this. I will probably go have a look at her.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She's cute. What are your plans for her? As a pet quality doe...she's adorable...if she's friendly... and if you like her, then get her.

I think the price is fair. I do see some conformation issues that I don't like. 

-short bodied
-steep rump, post legged
-looks downhill, but could be the pick
-not seeing much brisket, but could be the angle

All in all, she will make a great pet or pet quality breeding doe, might be a good little milker depending on her udder. :thumb:


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you. Thats what I thought.  I have a few pet quality does that I purchased for around $50. I was hoping to get something a bit more for that kind of price then another pet quality doe. She is prego and I realize that makes her worth a bit more but not sure I wanna pay $175 for another pet quality. But Im gonna go see her and get a better look at her. And see if they are firm on price. I think shes adorable, and supposed to be super sweet.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sounds like a good plan to me. :thumb:


----------

